# Elbert county - 8 pointer



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 29, 2004)

Got this one on 11/16/04 in Elbert county running a doe in a hardwood swamp bottom at 8:45 am.  He has a 16 inch inside spread.  We have not seen alot of deer this year up there, but have killed 2 nice bucks.  The other was a 9 pointer my uncle harvested on 11/23/04 about 300 yards away in the same swamp bottom.  Unfortunately, I was not around to take pictures of it, but it was also a nice buck.  Deer seemed to be running from 11/14 thru 11/23 and then just turned off.  We hunted pretty hard from Thanksgiving day thru Sunday and only saw 4 does during that period between 4 hunters.  No bucks seen after the 23rd.  Still some around as we have let several small bucks walk this season hoping they grow up like this one.  Later.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 29, 2004)

*Nice Buck*

Good un !! Hard to take a picture by yourself though , aint't it !?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 29, 2004)

Sounds like ya'll had fun!  Nice buck.

Jim


----------



## ryano (Nov 29, 2004)

congrats on a fine lookin buck!   I hunted the disabled hunt at RBR park last weekend and didnt see a thing (VERY strange for that park) other than a spike crossing the road as I was leaving Saturday evening....

I talked to the local warden Saturday morning and he said activity was really down for that county this year...........glad to see you got ya one!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2004)

Glad you got you 1  

Nice buck


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 29, 2004)

*Elbert Co 8*

Nice lokking deer,Congrats


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2004)

*Congrats..*

..On a nice Buck.


----------



## Duff (Nov 29, 2004)

Not A Thing Wrong W/that Dawg. Nice En!


----------

